# اللحام بواسطة الامواج الفوق السمعية Ultrasonic Welding



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

دخلت الأمواج الفوق السمعية في مجال التكنلوجية الحديثة ومنها عملية اللحام التي تتم في جو خالي

من التلوث البيئي الذي ينتج من عمليات اللحام التقليدية .

ماهي الأمواج الفوق الصوتية :

هي نتاج تحويل الطاقة الكهربائية الى ذبذبة ميكانيكية ترددية واذا تجاوزت 20 كيلو هيرتز تكون فوق السمعية من خلال تيار متردد يمر بمحول كهربائي لعمل ذبذبة كبيرة .

كيف تتم عملية اللحام :

يتم تثبيت المعدنين المراد لحامهما بواسطة تسليط ضغط وتوصيل اقطاب الأمواج المتمثلة بأداة الحام
sonotrode وتتم عملية اللحام بدون مواد حشو معدن او مواد اخرى اي يتم تداخل جزيئات المعدنين فيما بينهما وتصبح قطعة واحدة وبدون تشوه .

البغدادي :55:


اليكم هذا الرابط .

اضغطهنا

مع تحياتي.​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (12 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي شكري

لدي سؤال هل هناك فرق بين لحام النقطه والحام بالامواج فوق السمعيه 
ارجو افادتي اذاك كان لديك علم بهاذا المجال


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يناير 2007)

الأخ محمد ابو براء .
تحية طيبة .
اذا كان قصدك لحام النقطة بواسطة الأقطاب الكاربونية نعم هناك فرق كبير جدأ من التحت الى الفوق
المبدأ يختلف والعمل ايضأ وهناك تشابه في الشكل تقريبأ وسمك معدن المراد لحامه .
كما ان اللحام بواسطة الأمواج يمكن ان يكون لحام مستمر .


البغدادي


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (13 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي شكري
اشكرك على الاهتمام
الذي اقصده هو لحام النقطه بواسطه الاقطاب الكهربائيه
لقد شاهدت هذا الجهاز لدى زميل لى عنده ورشه وقمت بالحام به حبا في الاستطلاع والمعرفه لا غير 
وطريقه الحام به توضع قطعتان من الحديد ذو سمك قليل في المكان المطلوب وبادارة عتله نسلط ضغط مناسب ثم نقوم بامرار تيار كهربائي عن طريق مفتاح. الحراره التي يولدها التيار تكون كافيه لصهر نقطه الاتصال فيتم الحام 
وهذا الحام موجود في معضم اجزاء بدن السيارات والاجهزه المنزليه مثل الغسالات

وسؤالي اخي هل هناك فرق بين هذا النوع من اللحام واللحام بطريقه الامواج فوق السمعيه 
مع العلم اني لم اسمع عن لحام النقطه بواسطه الاقطاب الكربونيه ارجو افادتنا به بموضوع مستقل وطبعا حيث يسمح لك الوقت

مع العلم اخي ان سبب اهمامي واستفساري منك انه كانت لدي ورشه حداده اعمل بها ولان ماكنه الحام لدي من نوع دي سي كنت امارس بها لحام الستيل والاهين والفافون اضافه الى الحديد 

اشكرك اخي البغدادي


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 يناير 2007)

اخى وحبيبى م/ البغدادى موضوعك منور المنتدى وعلى فكره انت دائما سباق فى المعلومات الجديده 
مشكور ومتغيبش موضيعك الحلوه دى .


----------



## الشماخ (14 يناير 2007)

الاخ / البغدادي اشكرك على هذة المعلومة . وانا من هواة استخدام اللحام .
وسؤالي عن عملية الحام التي ذكرت هل تستخدم في ورشة عادية ام مصنع وهل هي مكلفة


----------



## productique (14 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اطلب كتبا في هذا المجال
عاجل شكرا
ارجو الرد


----------



## بهاءالدين (24 يناير 2007)

اخى البغدادى ارجو اذا توافر لديك كتاب واشرح عن اى طرق فى اللحام تزويدنا بها فانا اعشق هذا المجال


----------



## msobhy98 (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة و نتوقع المزيد باذن الله تعالى


----------



## islam2a (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك على المعلومة .. ونتمنى المزيد من التفاصيل حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

islam2a قال:


> شكرا لك على المعلومة .. ونتمنى المزيد من التفاصيل حول هذا الموضوع



يمكن لحام كافة انواع المعادن ومواد البلاستك حيث اثبت فاعلية هذه الطريقة .

والباقي اتي ان شاء الله .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## mohame_ refaat (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكر على هذه المعلومات ولكن هى غير كافية نرجو المزيد عن هذا النوع من الحام


----------



## سنا3002 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

نرجو اضافة تفاصيل اشمل


----------



## الشامل فاست (23 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا نرجو اضافه معلومات اشمل وهل تتوفر في الاسواق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أكتوبر 2007)

اخواني الأعزاء .

اليكم هذا الرابط .

اضغط  هنا

مع تحياتي.

البغدادي


----------



## حسن هادي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا ويفتح الاذهان نحو الطرق الحديثة خصوصا للاخوة الذين يعملون بهذا المجال 
شكرا جزيلا للاخ ابو احمد البغدادي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> اخواني الأعزاء .
> 
> اليكم هذا الرابط .
> 
> ...


 
الأخ الفاضل المهندس شكري محمد نوري
مشكور على الموضوع ..

بارك الله فيك .​


----------



## يوسف باجوري (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر عبدالكريم (2 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك اخي البغدادي على موضوعك


----------

